# Sephora, Mark Eyeshadows and Avon. (Swatches now!)



## vivaXglamlove (Jul 22, 2008)

Sephora:
Nars Blush Gina
Nars Blush Albatross
Stila Convertible Color Fuschia (LOVE!!!!!)
Hard Candy Perfume (on sale!)
A lot of samples! 

Avon/Mark:
I needed a new skincare routine, Since Clinique and Origns didn't work for me.
Immediate Response Acne Cleanser
Purifying Astringent Blackhead Clearing Formula
True Pore-Fection
Mark Mega Snap to It palette
Eyeshadows in:
Java
Biscotti 
Plum Velvet
Retro Peacock
Minx
Gioia
Tough Luxe
Tiki
These shadows are so amazing and they are only $4! I can't wait to get more! I'm going to place an order soon! I can do swatches if wanted!


----------



## red (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: Sephora, Mark Eyeshadows and Avon.*

Nice stash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I heard nice things about the Mark e/s, when you get a chance can you swatch some of them, especially the biscotti & tiki 

thanks


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: Sephora, Mark Eyeshadows and Avon.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *red* 

 
_Nice stash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I heard nice things about the Mark e/s, when you get a chance can you swatch some of them, especially the biscotti & tiki 

thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Done!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 23, 2008)

great haul!


----------



## infernalmachine (Jul 23, 2008)

oh wow, i didn't know mark eyeshadows were that pigmented.  how do they apply?  smooth?  glittery?


----------



## reverieinbflat (Jul 23, 2008)

I loooove retro peacock. I use it all the time.


----------



## reverieinbflat (Jul 23, 2008)

Heh, I just realized, I have Java and Plum Velvet... I actually use Java as my brow color, even though it is a touch purple-y. It looks brown on the brow and not black. Which I really wanted. I don't love Plum Velvet. It's sorta chalky.


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *infernalmachine* 

 
_oh wow, i didn't know mark eyeshadows were that pigmented.  how do they apply?  smooth?  glittery?_

 
I like them, some are glittery compared to the others. They are very smooth and you can really build up color with these.


----------



## val-x (Jul 24, 2008)

Nice haul! Gioia is a lot like Cocomotion pigment if anybody did not get the chance to get it.


----------

